# River Creek WMA



## SJ (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, my son and I received a letter yesterday and he was chosen for the adult/child hunt for River Creek Dec 26-28.  He's 13 now and has hunted with me over the last few years without luck.  Given his age, I really hope he can get his first deer at this hunt since his interest seems to be waning lately.  He's always been into video games and sometimes its a struggle to keep him patient in the woods.  Has anyone hunted this WMA?  It's down near Thomasville, south of Albany so its too far for me to go scout prior to the hunt.  This is a 30 hunter quota hunt so I think we'll have plenty of room but I'm totally unfamiliar with the land since I've never been there before.  Any help/guidance would be much appreciated.  Thanks, Jack


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 14, 2009)

The property has a lot open planatation style pines but there are several areas that are real thick. I would check for sign around these areas. I know one good spot on the main road going in on the left just before you get to the ranger station. good luck with your son.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 16, 2009)

SJ are you planning on hunting out of a latterstand, climber, or ground blind?


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 16, 2009)

it is really open down there alot of roads... they will be closed the day of the hunt but some people still ride around on them ... so get to yur stand early... right inside the gate is good on the left... or all the way down on the river  is good .. saw alot of turkeys when i was there...


----------



## SJ (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the information.  we'll probably hunt from climbers.  since he'll be the only one with a gun, we'll try to get right next to each other.  i'm still pretty cautious about weapon/safety habits so i'd like to be pretty darn close if not in his back pocket.  the us army taught me to be extremely anal about muzzle control and clearing a chamber/keeping weapon on safe, etc.


----------



## cmcleod (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey SJ,

My son and I will be there.  We hunted their last year.  We saw 1 buck and 6 does but my son could not get on the buck in time because he was running two does pretty hard.  All in all we had a blast and the place in beautiful.  Maybe we will see you their.  GOOD LUCK.

Chad


----------



## whatman (Dec 24, 2009)

*river creek*

give me a call any time sj,   i've tried to respond to your pms i don't know if it is working.  i have a lot of info on p/c hunts all over the state my youngest son is 18 now.  i'll help you all i can.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 24, 2009)

Its a really pretty place. There are hardwood fingers running all through big plantation pines. I would try to hunt some of the edges of those hardwood fingers. I scouted it for the open archery hunt back in September and found a place down by river right at the railroad tracks that had some good sign. Good luck, there are some good deer there


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2011)

Son just got letter for youth hunt yesterday,  looking for info


----------

